# Info par produktiem >  PT100 termopretestība

## Lemings

Labdien! 
Vai ir pieejami sensori ar garāku kabeli - 8m šāda izmēra termopretestībām 6x50

Pt-100 sensor 3-wire cable (1515-3)
Produktu kods: 76-808-87

Iepriekš paldies.

----------


## defs

Kabeli jau vari pielodēt garāku,tikai tas var ietekmet kopējo pretestību.Vispār jau mēdz būt dažadās iekārtās,kur PT-100 dačiks no nezin cik metriem pielegts kompim,kas sastīts ar temperatūras kontroli.Bet tas vairāk tadās ražotnēs.

----------


## abergs

> Vai ir pieejami sensori ar garāku kabeli - 8m


 Var mēgināt pasūtīt caur "LĀSMU":
http://www.lasma.lv/lv/products/termocontrol/ts_pt100/
Cik esmu sūtījis vienmēr ļoti atsaucīgi.

----------


## Lemings

Pielodēt protams nav problēmas, bet saistībā ar pēdējām vadlīnijām labāk nebūtu veidot savienojumus iekšā gultnī, un 8 m vajadzīgs, lai izvilktu vadu arā maksimālajā attālumā. 

Es tik nesaprotu kādēļ ir šis forums, ja elfa darbinieki to nelasa? 

Lāsmu es zinu, paskatīšos arī tur. Paldies, ka atgādināji.

----------

